# Anybody else love to run?



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

:banana 

I feel great. I went running last night. Does anybody else love to run?

Besides bieng a stress reliever, I just like running. I can't wait to go running again.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

I hate running, I love walking.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I used to run frequently a few years ago and loved it, but know my knees and legs just give in if i run too much. My dad must have passed onto me his 'weak knees', so i rely on biking and walking to keep me in tip top shape. I'm thankful biking is just as efficient and can be done indoors all year round instead of having to go running rain or shine daily to keep in shape. I wish i still could/had the courage to run outside, it's so freeing and feels like the best way to stay in shape because it's such a free thing. I used to run in races, too.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

*raises hand* I do I do!


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

I've been running for half a year now. Try to get in shape  It also feels quite great afterwards and when i can see my improvement. Going to a "contest" in a week with a friend. Hm it also seems like a way to find make some meaning with my life instead of just doing nothing :boogie


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

I do it anyway because its part of my lifestyle but my worries usually melt away when I run.


----------



## VagrantMind (Jun 7, 2006)

I run on occasion, but I prefer biking.

Although Melusine seems to feel differently, I actually enjoy running and biking in wet weather. As much as I love sunny days, sometimes I need a little water. It's a very interesting experience.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

I like doing anything in wet weather. I love taking long walks in the pouring rain. Storms are very relaxing.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

kowabonga said:


> I've been running for half a year now. Try to get in shape  It also feels quite great afterwards and when i can see my improvement. Going to a "contest" in a week with a friend. Hm it also seems like a way to find make some meaning with my life instead of just doing nothing :boogie


good luck!


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

Jdog said:


> kowabonga said:
> 
> 
> > I've been running for half a year now. Try to get in shape  It also feels quite great afterwards and when i can see my improvement. Going to a "contest" in a week with a friend. Hm it also seems like a way to find make some meaning with my life instead of just doing nothing :boogie
> ...


Thx


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, I love to run, though I've been lazy this spring/summer and haven't gotten out in a while. Last year I trained for a half marathon but didn't end up running it due to anxiety. But I did put in the miles, and would like to give it another shot; I know I could do it. And then someday I'd like to try a full marathon.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

I used to enjoy running when I was a little younger. I ran a 4 mile race and a 5k about 4 years ago. But then I just got sick of it and now I can't stand running.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

VagrantMind said:


> I run on occasion, but I prefer biking.
> 
> Although Melusine seems to feel differently, I actually enjoy running and biking in wet weather. As much as I love sunny days, sometimes I need a little water. It's a very interesting experience.


Okay well, i like running when it's misty out, i guess. I forgot how relaxing and refreshing it can feel. I would avoid it if it was thundering and lightening out, just makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## seattleguy35 (Dec 14, 2005)

I love to run... (although not as much as I used)

I used to do sprints at 5 am in early fall crisp mornings (fond memories).... in North Carolina....

I did that everyday and during that time, my anxiety level was pretty LOW.... 

I know I need to start doing serious running again

SeattleGuy35


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

weatherman said:


> I hate running, I love walking.


 :agree Well, I don't hate it I guess, I just prefer walking most of the time. I think I run funny. :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I run 20mi/week (4x5mi). It does relieve stress. It physically wears me out enough that I do want to go to sleep! :lol 

I am surprised I still do as well since I was put on Paxil. With all of the running I do, I still gained 30lbs! SSRIs mess with the metabolism something awful!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I did track and cross country in high school which I honestly hated because of the competition and I sucked big time, the only reason I joined was to make friends and try to fit in. 
About a year ago I decided to get off my butt and start exercising, running isnt so bad when I take my time, set my own pace and focus on the destination. It was difficult for me at first because I was scared of all the people and cars, but nowadays it doesnt really bother me a whole lot, I just smile politely and say hi to passing joggers. I love that burned out , tired feeling after a jog, feels like I've accomplished something, losing 16 lbs was certanly a big plus  but I feel more energized and it boosted my self esteem.


----------



## heckyll (Mar 27, 2006)

I like running - recreationally, and as a form of short-distance transportation. Nothing gives me an energy boost like running.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Sometimes I run around a lake that's near my house, but lately the weather's been too hot for that. I usually get on that "elliptical" trainer machine at the gym for 50 minutes at a somewhat fast pace (I usually try to get to at least 85% of my maximum target heart rate). Then I jump on the treadmill for about 20 minutes for 2 miles or so. Sometimes I even get that bit of extra energy towards the end of my run that makes it all the more satisfying when I finish it.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a love-hate relationship with running.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

I like running - although sometimes (depending on what my brain-chemistry is like at any give time), I can find it hard to get motivated to exercise.

I don't run at the present time - I'm too heavy to run....that would pound my joints something awful. I do brisk walking right now.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

I run, only when the cops are after me though. I get alot of exercise.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

You would like my mom then she is a CRAZY runner been running for 20 years and done like 10 marathons and come in first place before.. She runs everyday, there are some days where she just wakes up early and runs about 15 miles.. literally.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

wait do you guys think running can actually help SA?


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Jinnix said:


> wait do you guys think running can actually help SA?


there have been studies showing exercise over the long term (4-8 weeks, IIRC) can positively benefit your mood. Unfortunately I am to lazy to go look for any links at the moment. 

I just started jogging again. It's tough for me to keep on a schedule due to my agoraphobia, depression and anxiety. But jogging is one of the few exercises I enjoy doing once my body adapts to the strain. I've posted this link many times before, but Cool Running has a great plan for beginning runners or people who want to start up again after a while off. It slowly steps you up in time/distance until before you know it you're jogging 3 miles no problem.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool Running is a great site. Before I hurt my ankle was running 40-75 miles per week. Running makes me feel good, better than lifting, yoga, basketball, swimming, aerobics. 

You have to be slightly crazy to be a runner though.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I like running when it's not too hot out. I absolutely can't stand the heat. Even when it's springtime and slightly cool and I run and get really hot I can barely stand that. I just can't take it now, but I still do a lot of walking.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

nothing_to_fear said:


> I like running when it's not too hot out. I absolutely can't stand the heat. Even when it's springtime and slightly cool and I run and get really hot I can barely stand that. I just can't take it now, but I still do a lot of walking.


I love to run when its hot out. But I live in Alaska, so I prob dont even know what hot is. :lol


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Former runner here.

Ran cross country in high school. After high school, I trained for medium distance races (10k-half marathons). Racing was always a miserable experience, but training was a blast. 

My best time was 1:46 for a half-marathon (13.1 miles). There wasn't a single level spot on that course, it spiraled up the cities largest hill, and spiraled back down again.

Yeah, running reduced my anxiety, increased my self image, made me feel good about myself, and made me feel productive. I was pretty devastated when I had to stop running due to all the injuries I Accrued from a leg-length discrepancy.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

It has been ridiculously hot lately, over 100 degrees everyday makes it difficult to run.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i used to jog and sometimes run during the summers but i got a shin problem a couple of years ago and never got back into it since. i did really love it though; reaching a "runners high" stage is a special peace like no other. i guess i should have switched to lifting weights when i stopped running...too lazy though. and weights are just not the same as free space and nature.


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

I hate running too but I have been addicted to walking especially in the evening. It lets my mind wander and I get lost in thought.

However I remember in middle school a couple years back I would run lap derbys for pe for 20-30 minutes and afterwards I'd get a runners-high. It felt good but I still dont like the running in the present feeling.


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

> :agree Well, I don't hate it I guess, I just prefer walking most of the time. I think I run funny. :hide


Sorry, had to laugh. I had this image of my husband doing an impression of me running. 

He thinks it's hilarious! But I do kinda run funny. :lol Then again, I'm talking about running across the street or after the kids. I've never actually tried distance running. I think I would LOVE it. Right now walking is great, may start jogging soon...

It's weird, I'm even self-conscious about the way I walk...or was, now I don't care if people stare when I start speed walking arms bent and all :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

w3stfa11 said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > I run 20mi/week (4x5mi). It does relieve stress. It physically wears me out enough that I do want to go to sleep! :lol
> ...


I run outside - don't want to spend the money for the gym. :stu.

Crazy is right, by the way - I have run when it is 2F (-16c). At that temperature, sweat and breath freezes. One has to be careful of freezing the windpipe. I am so bundled up, though, it isn't funny! Three t-shirts under a heavy sweatshirt, heat leggings, heavy sweatpants, two pairs of socks, think gloves and a "ski mask" with an open face of course. I run at night and don't want to look like a creep. I am surprised I don't haeva heart attack! :lol


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm not that big on running. I think I look a bit stupid when I run. But I love biking! It always makes me feel better.


----------

